# Die Geschiche des SEX



## Tokko (13 Feb. 2008)

.


*Netzfundstücke



.




[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]VORWORT[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Nie hat Sex eine so große Rolle gespielt wie heute, nie zuvor haben sich die Menschen so sehr damit befasst. Aber so schön Sex sein kann - er kann auch eine ganze Menge Probleme verursachen! Es ist daher wichtig, durch Erziehung und Aufklärung solche Schwierigkeiten zu verhindern. Wie? Indem möglichst viel über Sex geschrieben, gelesen und geredet wird. Denn je mehr Menschen über Sex schreiben, lesen oder reden, desto weniger Zeit haben sie, sich mit Sex zu befassen. Und dann haben sie auch keine Probleme! Wo nahm der Sex seinen Anfang? Was sind seine Geheimnisse? Wie hat er sich entwickelt? Welche Auswirkungen hat er auf die Gesellschaft von heute? - Keine Ahnung! Jetzt wird sich der geneigte Leser natürlich Fragen, wozu wurde dieser Artikel verfasst? Ganz einfach: Damit ihr ihn lest - und somit wenigstens zehn Minuten lang keine Probleme habt!

[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]1. KAPITEL - WIE ALLES BEGANN[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Am Anfang schuf der Liebe Gott Himmel und Erde, das Land und das Wasser, und die Tiere. Und dann schuf ER den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild und nannte ihn Adam.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Fröhlich hopste Adam durch den Garten Eden. Tagelang. Bis ihm langweilig wurde. "Lieber Gott", sagte er, "gibt es nichts anderes zu tun als Froesche zu fangen und an Grashalmen zu kauen? Gibt es keine Abwechslung?[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Hm", meinte der Liebe Gott. "Abwechslung?"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Und dann entnahm er Adam eine Rippe und formte daraus eine Gefährtin. "Weißt du, was das ist?" fragte der Liebe Gott.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Lass mich raten", sagte Adam. "Ah, ich weiß! Etwas zum Essen! Das erste Rippenstück der Welt!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Da gab ihm der Liebe Gott einen Stoss in die Seite und sagte: "Nein, du Schnösel, das ist ein Mädchen! Ich nenne sie Sarah.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Adam und Sarah - klingt das nicht gut?"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Ein bisschen zu jüdisch", sagte Adam.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Na und?" meinte der Liebe Gott. "Ich habe die Araber doch noch gar nicht erschaffen!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Da ER aber nicht so sein wollte, taufte der Liebe Gott Sarah um und nannte sie fortan Eva.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"So", sagte ER dann, "jetzt lasse ich euch beide allein. Tut euch keinen Zwang an. Macht, was die Natur euch befiehlt!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Am nächsten Morgen fragte ER Adam: "Na, was habt ihr gestern gemacht?" "Dumme Frage", sagte Adam. "Was sollen wir schon gemacht haben - ein Mann und eine Frau, die nackt durch den Wald liefen?"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Ihr habt ...", sagte der Liebe Gott.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Richtig", sagte Adam, "Wir haben Froesche gejagt und an Grashalmen gekaut. Und zwar gemeinsam!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Wieder gab der Liebe Gott Adam einen Stoss in die Seite. Und dann klärte ER ihn auf. Über das Wunder des Lebens, über die Bienen und die Schmetterlinge ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Und am nächsten Morgen fragte ER abermals, wie die vergangene Nacht verlaufen sei.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Oh, es war herrlich" sagte Adam.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Der Liebe Gott lächelte. "Erzähl mir alles!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Die Nacht war mild", berichtete Adam, "der Mond schien, wir saßen im Gras, und dann ..."[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Na, komm schon, rede", sagte der Liebe Gott ungeduldig.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Dann jagten wir Bienen und kauten an Schmetterlingen!" sagte Adam stolz.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Jetzt hör mal gut zu", sagte der Liebe Gott leicht irritiert, "der Mensch braucht Erfüllung. Er braucht ein Verlangen, womit er jede Minute seines Bewusstseins ausfüllen kann, er braucht Spannung und Abwechslung. Mit anderen Worten: er braucht etwas, was das Leben lebenswert macht!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Hast du gehört, Eva!" rief Adam erfreut. "Der Liebe Gott will das Fernsehen erschaffen!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Aber statt dessen erschuf der Liebe Gott den Sex, der über taufende Jahre hinweg die Menschheit abends im Banne hielt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica](Bis 1948, als der Liebe Gott dann doch das Fernsehen erschuf.)

[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]2. KAPITEL - SEX IN DER STEINZEIT[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica](Siehe "Die Sextechnik der deutschen Hausfrau")

[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]3. KAPITEL - SEX IM HEILIGEN LAND[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Später, unter den Nachkommen von Adam und Eva, erfreute sich der Sex größter Beliebtheit. Die Leute hatten viel Spaß dran, eine Menge Babys wurden geboren, die Menschheit wuchs und vermehrte sich. Sex war eine Sache für jedermann - für arm und reich, für alt und jung, für groß und klein. Sex war einfach zu lernen, machte immer wieder Freude und bot vielfältige Möglichkeiten. Mit anderen Worten: Die Menschheit war glücklich.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Bis eines Tages ein Typ namens Moses vom Berg herunterkletterte, zwei Steinplatten mitbrachte - und allen gründlich den Spaß verdarb.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
4. KAPITEL - SEX IM ALTEN ROM[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Während Sex im heiligen Land einen bösen Rückschlag erlebte, war im Alten Rom das Gegenteil der Fall. Nicht nur fand der Sex eine Blütezeit, er wurde auch um viele neue Ideen bereichert. Die bekannteste davon war der sogenannte "Gruppensex", der sich bis in die heutigen Jahre erhalten hat (siehe auch: "Spiel und Spaß im 20.Jahrhundert").[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Außerdem wurde im Alten Rom erstmals eine erfolgreiche Methode der Geburtenkontrolle angewandt. Man nannte sie "Zirkusspiele", und sie verringerte vor allem die Bevölkerungszahl der Christen beträchtlich. Die Methode war todsicher, allgemein beliebt und hatte nur eine einzige Nebenwirkung: Fette Löwen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
5. KAPITEL - SEX IM MITTELALTER[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Im Mittelalter war nicht sonderlich viel los, was Sex betrifft. Die Parole lautete: Einmal im Monat, möglichst im Dunkeln. Daher der Name: "Das finstere Mittelalter".[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Vorbei waren die wilden, ausschweifenden Zeiten der Alten Römer. An ihre Stelle waren die Alten Ritter getreten, edle Helden, die ihre Herzdamen mit Höflichkeit, Respekt und Zurückhaltung behandelten. Das nannte man "Ritterlichkeit". Manche nannten es auch "Interesselosigkeit".[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Sex war im Mittelalter ebenso poetisch wie kompliziert und verlief ganz anders, als wir es heute gewohnt sind. In der Hochzeitsnacht nahm der Ritter seine Dame an die Hand, flüsterte ihr Minneworte ins Ohr, küsste ihren Schuh - und stürzte dann in Aufwallung höchster Leidenschaft hinaus, um einen Drachen zu töten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Das durften natürlich nur die Verheirateten Ritter. Verlobte Ritter mussten sich sehr zurückhalten, da Sex vor der Ehe damals streng verboten war, und durften den Drachen höchstens verwunden. Noch strenger waren die Bräuche für die jungen Teenager-Ritter, die höchstens mal einen Drachen aus der Ferne beschimpfen durften, wenn sie Lust auf Sex verspürten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Freilich gab es auch damals schon Ritter, die das Töten von Drachen gar nicht als sexy empfanden, sondern als unsportlich und grausam. Sie fanden bald einen Ausweg: Die sogenannten Kreuzzüge, wo sie statt der immer seltener werdenden Drachen lieber Tausende von Heiden töten konnten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
6. KAPITEL - SEX IN DER NEUEN WELT[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Im 17.Jahrhundert bestiegen etliche Pilger, die in ihrer Heimat wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung verfolgt wurden, ein Schiff namens "Mayflower", und segelten in die neue Welt, auf der Suche nach Freiheit. Da es eine raue Überfahrt war, wurde der Sex an Bord fuer die Pilger zu einem schlimmen Erlebnis. Ihnen wurde übel, sie übergaben sich und waren wochenlang krank. Aber das störte sie nicht weiter, da Sex an Land für sie genau dieselben Folgen gehabt hatte.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Einmal in der neuen Welt angekommen, waren die Pilger sehr glücklich. Sie konnten jetzt glauben, was sie wollten und wurden nicht mehr wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung verfolgt. Statt dessen hatten sie endlich selber Gelegenheit, andere Menschen wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung zu verfolgen. Es gab Hexenjagden, Teufelsaustreibungen und Geheimbünde - mit anderen Worten: Sie gründeten die Demokratie.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Was den Sex betrifft, so hatten die Pilger davon eine ähnliche Auffassung wie die Ritter - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die Pilger keine Drachen töteten, sondern Indianer. Im übrigen richtete sich ihr Sexualleben streng nach den Geboten der Bibel. Das Haus eines Nachbarn mit dessen Frau zu entehren war undenkbar. Dazu gab es ja schließlich die Scheune.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
7. KAPITEL - SEX IM ROKOKO[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Im Rokoko fand der Sex seine größte Blüte. Die Menschen waren lebensfroh und verspielt, neue Formen des Sex wurden entwickelt, wie zum Beispiel das "Schaeferspiel" (siehe "Sex in Wald und Wiese"), und die Kaiser und Könige gingen mit gutem Beispiel voran. Den Rekord stellte Kaiserin Maria Theresia auf, die 16 Kinder hatte. Mit Recht nannte man sie die "Landesmutter". Es ist jedoch ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, ihren Gemahl Kaiser Franz als "Landesvater" zu bezeichnen. Dieser Titel gebührt vielmehr einem italienischen Gastarbeiter namens G .G. Casanova.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
8. KAPITEL - SEX IN DER VIKTORIANISCHEN ZEIT[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]In der viktorianischen Zeit gab es keinen Sex.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
9. KAPITEL - SEX HEUTE[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Adam, der inzwischen in den Himmel gekommen war, stand am Fenster und beobachtete die Erde. "Oh du lieber Gott!" sagte er.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Ja?", sagte der Liebe Gott, "hast du mich gerufen?"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Nein", erwiderte Adam, "ich habe nur geseufzt. Siehst du, was da unten vor sich geht? Oh du lieber Gott."[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Der Liebe Gott sah hinab und seufzte ebenfalls. "Oh ich!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Schau mal, was die da treiben!" fuhr Adam fort. "Die lüsternen Männer! Und die verworfenen Frauen, die ihren Körper zu Markte tragen! - Wie heißen sie doch gleich ... ?"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Grüne Witwen", sagte der Liebe Gott.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Und diese Bücher und Filme ..."[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Ich weiß, ich weiß", nickte der Liebe Gott traurig. "Oh Adam, ich hatte mir das alles ganz anders vorgestellt. Ich glaube, ich muss denen da unten wieder mal eine Lehre erteilen!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Das glaube ich auch", meinte Adam. "Vielleicht so eine wie damals in Ägypten! Da hast du in jedem Heim den erstgeborenen Sohn zu dir genommen!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Nein, das wäre keine Strafe", sagte der Liebe Gott. "Im Gegenteil - die meisten Familien würden sich freuen, wenn ich ihnen ihre missratenen Bälger wegnehmen würde."[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Dann schicke eine deiner berühmten Plagen über sie herab", schlug Adam vor. "In Ägypten haben sie Wunder gewirkt!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Habe ich schon versucht. Letzten Mittwoch habe ich einen Heuschreckenschwarm losgejagt. Und was ist passiert? Die armen Tiere sind an der giftigen Industrieluft eingegangen!"[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Da stieß Adam dem Lieben Gott in die Seite. "He, ich hab's! Mach's doch wie damals mit der Arche Noah! Trommle die anständigsten und besten Menschen zusammen und verfrachte sie auf ein Schiff. Und dann lass es vierzig Tage regnen und ertränke den Rest der Menschheit ..."[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Hm", grübelte der Liebe Gott, doch dann schüttelte er den Kopf. "Nein, das funktioniert nicht. So viele Menschen dicht aneinander gedrängt auf einem Schiff - und das vierzig Tage lang![/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Denk an die Kreuzfahrten im Mittelmeer. Der Liebe Gott allein weiß, was sich da alles tut. Und ich weiß! Also hat es keinen Sinn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Dann bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig als zu beten", sagte Adam.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]"Du hast leicht reden", sagte der Liebe Gott ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]
10. KAPITEL - SEX HEUTE ABEND[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Nein. Bitte heute Abend nicht. Ich habe solche Kopfschmerzen![/FONT]





Viel Spaß.*​


Viel Spaß.


----------



## kervin1 (5 Sep. 2010)

;o)


----------

